# Bristol or Exeter?



## notanexpatyet (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi everyone. 
Were leaving on 10th may for UK from Australua and will be staying our first month with rellies in south molton. Mostly dependent on where the most jobs are, what are your thoughts on Bristol and Exeter for living?
Ideally I would love to be able to walk places with my baby and my 14 year old will need a good school (non fee) our budget is only about 600-700 quid a month for a furnished place with 2 or more rooms. 
My hubby is in IT and I will most likely be applying for office roles, just want a "lovely" place to live and be a part if a community 

Thanks cass


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, it's a tough one to answer, Exeter is lovely I was there last year and the coast is always beautiful! Work can be found if searching, locals are friendly also, very important, and a safe place for kids to grow up. Also a good University City!!
I'm in similar situation after 24 years in Spain, returning back to UK. We are choosing between Cambridge & bournemouth. My daughter is 15. Let me know where you decide to go & all the best


----------



## Tif (Apr 28, 2011)

Exeter is good place to live mate..


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

This is tough because both locations have different things to offer. I lived in the Exeter area for 3 years and visited Bristol often. The East Devon area (from Exeter to Lyme Regis via the coast) is one of the most spectacular natural areas I've ever seen. Exeter city centre has been renovated with a beautiful cathedral close and the docks.
Bristol is not too shabby either and since it's much bigger I suspect there are more job opportunities there. And the cost of living may be just a little cheaper than East Devon. I'm afraid that in either location you'll struggle a little to get a nice place on your budget.
My choice would be Exeter but that's a choice coming from the heart, not the head!


----------



## notanexpatyet (Sep 12, 2010)

fab thanks for the replies.
I have been looking pictures and reading things on the net but not sure how much of what these tourist information places tell you. Ive been also looking at rightmove.co.uk and for about 800 PCM you can get a furnished 2 BR apt right opp CABOT Circus(?) I figure thats right smack bang in the middle of town and looks amazing. Youre right about the jobs there are more and better paying to boot. Exeter is similarly priced however not AS many jobs on with the higher pay structure.

I think I'd really like Bristol as I just wanna live and get out and do things, if I had to get into a car and drive somewhere I probably would just stay at home - what's the point of that!

Guess I can just wait and see when I get there but would really love to try and make some job contacts before I come.

Have a great week everyone.


----------



## mis-adventure (Jun 30, 2010)

*Loved Exeter*

I lived in Exeter from 1999- 2005, and miss it loads. I now live in Florida, but would like to go back, but my friends say jobs are very hard to find. That is what is holding me back, I think. 

I walked every where. There are main train links, and the busses go every where. 30 minutes to the beaches, 30 minutes to the moores. 

Good luck!


----------

